
Addictive and sticky HTML5 experiment - Nic0
http://www.spielzeugz.de/html5/sticky-thing
======
valjavec
They also have a Flash version - <http://spielzeugz.de/lab/sticky-
thing/flash/>

While there is no way to run Flash on iOS devices, accelerometer works only
with iOS.

I belive that's what Steve was talking about in his Thought on Flash where he
concludes:

"Flash was created during the PC era – for PCs and mice. Flash is a successful
business for Adobe, and we can understand why they want to push it beyond PCs.
But the mobile era is about low power devices, touch interfaces and open web
standards – all areas where Flash falls short."

Kudos to html5 and guys creating this experiment. It's awesome!

~~~
watty
That's silly, had Steve Jobs wanted Flash to work on iOS it would work fine on
iOS. Of course it doesn't work.

Power consumption in HTML5 is still higher than equivalent Flash, touch is a
non-issue but standards is where HTML5 shines. I believe many times
technologists focus too much on the platform rather than delivering a product.
There's still a place for Flash and HTML5 is getting better (but is hindered
by fragmented browser support).

<http://www.craftymind.com/guimark3/>

~~~
mikeash
Does Flash work fine on other mobile devices? Every report I've heard
indicates that it performs badly (to the point that watching video doesn't
really work) and uses a great deal of power, although my sources certainly
could be biased.

~~~
watty
I have a TouchPad, Droid X, and CR48 and Flash seems to work great on all of
them - Flash outperforms HTML5 at least for this example. One major issue is
the sheer content of Flash advertisements which will drain your battery if you
don't set the "touch to enable" option. Obviously this isn't an issue with the
technology though and would (will) happen to HTML5.

The good thing is HTML5 performance will continue to improve across browsers.
The bad news is that devs will still need to tediously test across every
browser and mobile device.

~~~
mikeash
Thanks for the info, seems that my info is probably out of date.

Your comment about Flash ads makes me wonder what's going to happen when sites
start delivering rich (and battery-hungry) ads with HTML5. Flash at least has
a convenient bottleneck where you can disable it on a case by case basis and
not lose functionality.

------
lloeki
Hopefully it's Saturday. I've played with this for too long before coming back
to comment.

It actually took me a good minute to realize it made use of the accelerometer.

~~~
trocker
no denying. its addictive alright.

------
tpowell
Pinch to resize it, too. This is amazing. It's working flawlessly in mobile
Safari (iOS 5). Well done.

~~~
bmuon
On Mobile Safari it actually works with the accelerometer! You can toss it
around by shaking your device

------
alexwolfe
Really cool experiment. I'd love to see a breakdown and explanation of the
code. It would be interesting to hear how you went about creating this.
Thanks.

------
vyrotek
This officially entertained my 3 year old. I just put the browser on full
screen and she had a blast. :)

~~~
moonfern
I think it's ideal to learn my 14 month old boy the concept of the
mouse/screen.

------
Hopka
If all you see is a blank page, enable cookies and reload.

------
philjackson
Also fun: <http://www.spielzeugz.de/html5/liquid-chars.html>

------
TheIronYuppie
Came here to say how nice it is that I can click through a link (for once) and
not have it go blank thanks to IE9. It's a rare occurance, but nice change to
be sure.

------
sunsu
I'm surprised at how well it worked on my first gen iPad!

------
Andi
Buy the real sticky thingy, then you can even eat it.

------
Omnipresent
this is excellent! care to share code?

------
joejohnson
Wow, that's very impressive.

------
funvit
wow

------
MostAwesomeDude
This requires JS; could you amend the title to note that?

~~~
artursapek
I think people assume fun HTML5 HN links are probably going to use Javascript

~~~
prodigal_erik
This document is not only broken but completely blank without trusting some
random author's javascript—no content whatsoever, not even a warning that they
neglected progressive enhancement. It's not a HTML experiment at all.

EDIT: oh, there is a warning, but it's only rendered if canvas is not
implemented, and merely links to the not-quite-blank version which requires
trusting their actionscript instead. It also blames the browser for the
quality of their authoring.

~~~
artursapek
If you don't trust "random authors' javascript/actionscript" you should not be
browsing the internet.

~~~
MostAwesomeDude
The Internet is larger than your JS and AS and doesn't require people to
browse with scripting and Flash enabled. Try browsing HN with JS disabled
sometime; it works fine.

